# Radioiodine Treatment Outcomes



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I always find this stuff so interesting and I hope you do also. I for one, in fact, had to have 3 RAI treatments. That sucker just did not want to give up the ghost.

Radioiodine Treatment Outcomes in Thyroid Glands Previously Irradiated for Graves' Hyperthyroidism

ABSTRACT

Persistent or recurrent Graves' hyperthyroidism after an initial treatment dose of radioactive iodine (RAI) is not uncommon and usually necessitates additional administrations.

For complete abstract, please go here..........

http://jnm.snmjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/39/4/712

Andros


----------



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

Yikes!! I guess I was lucky - the first treatment was all I needed! Just had my first ultrasound a few months ago... after being treated with RAI over a decade ago, I was never re-checked to see how much thyroid tissue was actually left. (I wasn't aware that this should have been done, so.... imagine my surprise!!)

I have trace levels of dead tissue left, and I had to get mashed on pretty hard for them to be able to find *that*. I had always wondered if I had any active tissue left, and now I know I don't.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LittleBit said:


> Yikes!! I guess I was lucky * the first treatment was all I needed! Just had my first ultrasound a few months ago... after being treated with RAI over a decade ago, I was never re*checked to see how much thyroid tissue was actually left. (I wasn't aware that this should have been done, so.... imagine my surprise!!)
> 
> I have trace levels of dead tissue left, and I had to get mashed on pretty hard for them to be able to find *that*. I had always wondered if I had any active tissue left, and now I know I don't.


I think that was the best thing for you to do. We both have been "wondering" for a very long time.

As you say, "Now you know!" What a relief!


----------

